# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  AWN-03, assist suit, ATOUN Inc., Nara City, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - ATOUN Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Assist Robot exoskeletons by Panasonic

Mar 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "An ageing Japan looks to mechanical exoskeletons for the elderly"

by Jonas Pulver
February 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Wearable robot for nursing-care | ATOUN MODEL Y

Published on Aug 5, 2019




> Up to now, this powered wear for the waist has primarily been used at logistics and manufacturing sites. However, since the object of its utilization at nursing-care facilities would be people, ATOUN decided to carry out more extensive studies in advance of commencing such sales. A one-year verification of its safety and efficacy during use in a nursing-care setting was implemented with the cooperation of Social Welfare Foundation RYUSEI FUKUSHIKAI (located in Osaka City, Osaka Prefecture; Kayoko Fujimoto, Chairperson of the Board of Trustees). As a result, ATOUN was successful in obtaining specific knowledge on the more effective utilization of wearable robots and made the decision to go ahead with the sales to nursing-care facilities.

----------

